

Paypal’s horrifying new User Agreement lets company robocall, autotext at will - uptown
http://news.yahoo.com/paypal-horrifying-user-agreement-lets-company-robocall-autotext-202035740.html

======
zeeed
closed my user account after 10+ years.

Feels good.

